# Pod x3 VS Boss GT10...



## dougsteele (May 15, 2008)

Discuss please, as I'm totally lost..Possibly getting the x3..


----------



## Apophis (May 15, 2008)

Do some search, this was discussed few times in few topics  but as always everybody has it's own needs, so maybe tell us what you really need it for ?


----------



## dougsteele (May 15, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Do some search, this was discussed few times in few topics  but as always everybody has it's own needs, so maybe tell us what you really need it for ?



Okay, currently working in top 40 cover band and I also have a metal project..

I need good distortions for rhythms and lead tones..


----------



## Shannon (May 15, 2008)

I returned my X3 after discovering latentcy when changing presets. For live, it got a  from me.


----------



## Stuart (May 16, 2008)

My Boss GT10 is arriving today. Rather excited, (its a sad life I lead). Will let you know if I can tear myself away. Its supposed to be a major improvement on Boss gear. Plus there are problems with the X3. No contest!


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 16, 2008)

what about the old XTLive

no complaints about mine, and it sounded so much better to my ears than the Boss GT8 (not tried the 10, or the X3L in any depth)


----------



## HighGain510 (May 16, 2008)

I've been fooling around with my GT10 for a few weeks now and it is awesome. Great clean patches, great high gain patches and the medium gains are decent (still haven't heard a modeler that can do those as well as a tube amp ). A lot of the stock patches are craptastic but if you spend some time with it you will be pleasantly surprised at how nice it is. I would rather use the GT10 than the X3 Live that I had previously for about 2 days.


----------



## atimoc (May 16, 2008)

I haven't tried the GT10, but I have really liked the X3 Live. I've went through a bunch of lower-end modellers such as V-Amps, and aside from clean tones I didn't like any of them. When I ordered the X3 I thought that if I can't get sounds that I like out of it, I'm done with modellers for good, but I was pleasantly surprised. There's a shit ton of editing possibilities available, but I usually just take some preset, tweak a parameter or two and be done with it, and it does the job just fine. I'll second what Matt said about the medium gains, they aren't that good in X3 either, but I don't use them much personally anyway.

So far I've use it for playing at home through headphones or my speaker setup, so I don't know what kind of tones you would get when using it with a power amp + cab. I can get back to you when I get my GH50L, I would imagine there's great tones to be found after some tweaking. I haven't noticed any latency issues myself.

Only problem I've had has been that whenever I plug X3 in to my computer via USB I have to reinstall the drivers, but that could be a Windows problem too though.


----------



## dougsteele (May 17, 2008)

Cool, thank you all for responding. What I'll do is, I'll try the fucker out. If I don't like it, I'll just turn around and sell it for a G 10.

Rawk!!!


----------

